# USB3 external drive not recognized with USB3 cable and port

## hoacker

Hi there.

Today I bought a Toshiba Canvio Basics 4TB external USB3 drive (DTB440) but the kernel does not recognize it as USB3, there are just no kernel messages in /var/log/messages when I attach/remove the drive. I have an older Toshiba 1TB USB3 drive (DTB310) which works without problem. Switching USB3 cables does not help.

I tried the following combinations of disks/cables/ports:

4TB disk, any USB3 cable, USB3 port: No response

4TB disk, any USB3 cable, USB2 port: GOOD

4TB disk, USB2 cable, USB3 port: GOOD

1TB disk, any cable, any port: GOOD

Kernel: 4.19.66-gentoo with this .config

USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04)

Every answer appreciated,

Holger

P.S.: The new disk was to replace the old one attached to my Blu-ray player. Unfortunately this device does also not recognize the disk, no matter what cable.Last edited by hoacker on Sat Sep 07, 2019 7:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoacker

Just tried to mount the disk with Windows on the same machine. Same effect. USB2 good, USB3 no response.

I will try another machine with USB3 port tomorrow or Monday. If it's the same I'd say the thing is broken and I might return it.

----------

## hoacker

I tried the disk on other machines with USB3, no problem.

Now, I've got a different drive (Seagate  Expansion+ 2TB) which works with the Blue-ray player. But this one, too, is not recognized by my laptop via USB3. Some symptoms like the one mentioned earlier. USB2 is good, USB3 no reaction.

I don't see that a kernel module might be missing.

Any ideas?

Holger

----------

## fedeliallalinea

It seems you should update firmware, see https://askubuntu.com/questions/161862/nec-upd720200-usb-3-0-not-working-on-ubuntu-12-04

----------

## hoacker

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> It seems you should update firmware, see https://askubuntu.com/questions/161862/nec-upd720200-usb-3-0-not-working-on-ubuntu-12-04

 

Thank you. I have just updated the firmware, but the problem persists.

Having windows running for the firmware update, I plugged in the Seagate. Ii is recognized by Windows with the same cable at the same port.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hoacker,

Boot windows, so it does all the cold start jiggery pokery.

Tell Windows to restart but choose Gentoo from the boot menu.

Pastebin your dmesg, lspic and kernel .config.

----------

## hoacker

NeddySeagoon, I'll do that, later. I already posted .config, see first post.

Please be aware that most USB3 disks and sticks work fine. I only have problems with the two disks mentioned above.

----------

## hoacker

Here we go ...

.config

dmesg

While scanning through dmesg i noticed this line, which need not be related to the problem:

```
[    1.284988] usb usb4: We don't know the algorithms for LPM for this host, disabling LPM.
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family KT Controller (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (Lewisville) (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM67 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

0a:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)

0b:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04)

0c:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. OZ600 1394a-2000 Controller (rev 05)

0c:00.1 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ600RJ1/OZ900RJ1 SD/MMC Card Reader Controller (rev 05)

0c:00.2 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ600 MS/xD Controller (rev 05)

```

----------

## Anon-E-moose

The problem could be the usb enclosure, specifically the sata to usb portion.

If it works with usb2, see what lsusb says about that device, idVendor, idProduct, iManufacturer, iProduct

Edit to add: another thing to check is if the cable (enclosure end) fits snuggly. There are quite a few reports of the connection being loose, which would affect the connectivity, especially at usb3 speeds (more connectors that usb2).

And it could be that the unit is defective (the usb3 part)

----------

## hoacker

So, back after a busy week.

Anon-E-moose, thank you for your answer. It is not a problem with the disks in general, it's only the USB3 port with USB3 cable on my laptop with gentoo. There's no problem with the Seagate on the same machine running windows or other machines. Also, it's not self assembled external drives (bulk hdd with seperate enclosure), but they are ready manufactured external drives. I find it very unlikely that two different drives from two different manufacturers bought within two days, new and sealed, have the same mechanical/contact problem.

When plugged into a USB2 port:

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bc2:2323 Seagate RSS LLC
```

Thanks again to everyone involved.

----------

